# Cold Apple Smoked Cheese's



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 27, 2011)

Doing 6 small blocks of sharp for my neighbor. Going to get 3 hours of Apple smoke.








Less the wrappers...HA







Also some Queso mexican rope string cheese.













The Queso is thin in a rope and made into a round. You just start to unravel it to the length you like. I get this in a Carniceria.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

man i love me some smoked cheese.. nice job


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice start !

Don't think I ever saw anyone smoke an Ace Bandage before, not even in the Coal Region!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 27, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice start !
> 
> Don't think I ever saw anyone smoke an Ace Bandage before, not even in the Coal Region!
> 
> ...


LOL

I been known to smoke some weird stuff


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks Good, Never seen cheese like the rope cheese before...


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the push got my cheese on now:)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk:)


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 27, 2011)

So i said SELF

I need more apple smoke to DAT cheese

Hmmmm













Smoke on


----------



## les3176 (Feb 27, 2011)

COOL!!! can't wait to see how the mexican caso cheese turns out!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 28, 2011)

It dont look like the Queso took much smoke? But my wife likes it.


----------

